# Who's That At The Door?



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 22, 2008)

Hallo, all!

Been away for too long and I've missed you guys.  

It's been a strange and tempestuous several months...well, 9 months, involving love lost, found, destroyed, found and, again, solitude.  At least, till my daughter came to live with me.  Now, it's not so solitudey.  Oh, yeah...cancer scare, too.  BENIGN!

Anyways, I've moved to the closest larger town from where I was and am looking at joining my grand-sensei's dojo in Newark.  In fact, my daughter (who doesn't know yet) will be coming, too.

See you guys on the boards.


----------



## morph4me (Apr 22, 2008)

Welcome back. I'm glad you're health scare was just a scare and am looking forward to your insights again. :asian:


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 22, 2008)

Welcome back Only, glad to see everything maybe looking up for you.


----------



## ackks10 (Apr 22, 2008)

OnlyAnEgg said:


> Hallo, all!
> 
> Been away for too long and I've missed you guys.
> 
> ...



well hello, just wanted to jump in here and say that i live south of you, in laurel springs, (outside of cherry hill) :highfive: hope thing work out for you:wink2:


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 22, 2008)

Happiness that you have weathered the storms that have assailed health and heart over the past few months.  Severe times are always a test of spirit, so here's hoping that your's has been tempered rather than blunted by the adversity.


----------



## MJS (Apr 22, 2008)

Welcome back!!  See you on the forum! 

Mike


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 22, 2008)

ackks10 said:


> well hello, just wanted to jump in here and say that i live south of you, in laurel springs, (outside of cherry hill) :highfive: hope thing work out for you:wink2:


 
I'm actually in Ohio   but, thank you for the warm wishes.

Thanks to all


----------



## Drac (Apr 22, 2008)

WELCOME back Egg..I've missed your posts..:supcool::cheers:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 22, 2008)

Like Drac said Egg.  I am glad your back!


----------



## Lisa (Apr 22, 2008)

EGG!

Welcome back buddy!

For all of you who don't know...Egg is the man who kindly created for me the three original chew avatars.

So I guess you could say....its all his fault!  :lfao:


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks, everyone.

I just got off the phone with George Annarino and my daughter and I go for the introductory class tomorrow night.

He's a very active sensei and has been doing this for decades.  I look forward to training with him.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 22, 2008)

Lisa said:


> EGG!
> 
> Welcome back buddy!
> 
> ...


 
That's it...blame me.


----------



## John Brewer (Apr 22, 2008)

Welcome back!


----------



## Kingindian (Apr 22, 2008)

welcome back and hope anything goes ok


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 22, 2008)

OnlyAnEgg said:


> That's it...blame me.


Okay!  (watch my siggy come May 1)

EGG!! Dood!! You're back!!!  *chucks on the shoulder* no tag-backs *darts*


----------



## arnisador (Apr 22, 2008)

WB! Glad things are well.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 22, 2008)

shesulsa said:


> Okay!  (watch my siggy come May 1)
> 
> EGG!! Dood!! You're back!!! *chucks on the shoulder* no tag-backs *darts*


*swings* *misses* *vows revenge*


----------



## Kacey (Apr 22, 2008)

Welcome back!!!!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 23, 2008)

Jim! So glad to hear from you! Sorry you've had such a rough time of it lately, hang in there. It's great to have you back!


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Apr 23, 2008)

Glad to have you back, Egg. Extra glad that the health scare is benign. Got to expect that sort of thing as time goes by, though. 
Good luck in your training. I've heard that tournament promoters keep adding older competition divisions because George Annarino keeps entering! I'm sure you're in for a fantastic (and somewhat painful) time.
Let us know how it's going.


----------



## Ceicei (Apr 23, 2008)

Egg!  

It's so great having you back!  I really missed your posts and your wonderful insightful stories!  

I hope things start looking up for you...

- Ceicei


----------

